# Caribe Eye Problem



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey everyone... I am having a problem with one of my baby caribe. His left eye seems to be falling out. Its falling out at like a 45 degree angle from the bottom of his eye. Im not sure if i should go start a quarentine tank and need to treat him or just let it go. Im not sure if its just from fighting because i dont see any fungus or anything else around his eye besides that it seems to be falling out. Any advice would be great.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

If you could snap a pic or two. I dont know much about it but it sounds like it could be "Popeye Disease"??


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Get a test kit and post up your water params, also a pic would be helpful


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

Getting a picture of him will be nearly impossible with my crappy sony. I will try. Also i tested my params early.
Ph 7.2
ammonia 0 ppm
nitrites 0 ppm 
Nirates between 10-20 ppm


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Just to be safe perhaps put it into a quarantine tank and treat with Melafix and crank the heat up just to prevent any sort of bacterial infection. If it's a wound it will need time to heal own it's own , or your risking it's life. Cariba are ruthless and will Cannabalize.

Pictures of any sort would be better than none , though.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

He is being quarentined and being treated for pop eye. I think its either pop eye or an injured eye so hes gna have time alone. I got my brother to take pics because he has a nice camera but he does everything on his own time so maybe tomm ill have pics up.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Any updates on how things worked out?

I hope for the best


----------

